# HTC Sensation official



## cliche guevara (Apr 12, 2011)

The long rumoured HTC Sensation (previously dubbed the Pyramid) has been leaked by Vodafone.

http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/mobile-phone/htc-sensation

This is due to be annoucned tonight at HTC's London event.

Dual core 1.2 ghz processor, 4.3 inch qHD screen, 8mp snapper with dual LED flash + front facing 1.2mp, 4gb internal memory.

The only thing I can't see listed anywhere is the RAM - But if it's 1gb (as it damn well should be) then this is the phone for me.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

Hubba hubba


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

It comes with 4GB of internal memory, with an 8GB card lobbed in the box.
I just might be looking at my next phone


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 12, 2011)

What's everyone's thoughts on how this compares to the Samsung Galaxy S II? Both are looking pretty nice to me right now.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on how this compares to the Samsung Galaxy S II? Both are looking pretty nice to me right now.


It's tricky. Both phones look *ace*!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 12, 2011)

nice. seems like a good desire upgrade. 
more disk space, and a face camera are what the desire lacks. I think I might miss the clicky buttons though.
like CG says, lets see what RAM it has.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's the Galaxy:





http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-swoops-into-the-uk-on-may-1st/


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

HTC DESIRE HD vs HTC SENSATION

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=3468&idPhone2=3875


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 12, 2011)

The Galaxy S2 is slimmer, arguably more attractive, has more internal memory and a very similar processor. However, I'd go for HTC over Samsung every time.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 12, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> like CG says, lets see what RAM it has.


The battery is also an important feature for me. It should really be >1650mAh.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 12, 2011)

They're both fit.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> HTC DESIRE HD vs HTC SENSATION
> 
> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=3468&idPhone2=3875


The all important battery life for the HTC is missing from that list. I didn't realise its camera had  image stabilisation though. Nice.


----------



## mack (Apr 12, 2011)

Probably has a locked boot loader (as most of HTC's newer phones have) which means no rooting or getting rid of the bloatware.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 12, 2011)

Pffft. There are ways around a locked bootloader, see the Desire Z. Plus with 4gb internal storage, bloatware isn't that much of an issue.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

I *dream* of 4GB storage! Running out of app space is one of the very few things that annoys me about the Desire.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah, its a real bollocks isn'tt it





editor said:


> I *dream* of 4GB storage! Running out of app space is one of the very few things that annoys me about the Desire.


----------



## grit (Apr 12, 2011)

First phone that has made me consider that maybe my trusty nexus has come to the end of its life.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 12, 2011)

is 4.3 the same size as the desire hd?
am i the only one to think that its to big?


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 12, 2011)

I thought 4.3 was too big until I had a play with my friends HD and loved it.

The casing of the Sensation looks a little larger than that of the HD though, this is surely going to be a bit of a beast.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

One thought is that this will push the price of the HTC Desire HD right down? 
Not being hugely techy I would look hard at a second hand HTC Desire HD first.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Full specs are up - it's 1GB RAM!



> Fascia: Gorilla Glass toughened
> Dimensions: 126.1 x 65.4 x 11.3 mm
> Weight 148g:
> Battery: 1,520 mAh battery
> ...



Battery's not bad either.
More: http://www.wirefresh.com/htc-sensation-hits-vodafone-uk-4-3-inch-qhd-slcd-and-1-2ghz-dual-core-cpu/


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 12, 2011)

Confirmed as 768mb RAM (meh), 1560mAh battery. RAM not top of it's class, and battery much better than the Desire HD, but lower than the Galaxy SII and much lower than the Atrix.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 12, 2011)

Live blog here:
http://android.modaco.com/content/a...pril-2011-launch-event-liveblog/#entry1665945


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 12, 2011)

editor said:


> Full specs are up - it's 1GB RAM!
> 
> Fascia: Gorilla Glass toughened
> Dimensions: 126.1 x 65.4 x 11.3 mm
> ...


 
I'd be very happy if it was 1gb, Paul at Modaco has just live blogged it as having 768mb...

Gorilla Glass is good though, particularly as it's a curved display.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I'd be very happy if it was 1gb, Paul at Modaco has just live blogged it as having 768mb...
> 
> Gorilla Glass is good though, particularly as it's a curved display.


Yeah, I just got that. The internal memory is down as 1GB now instead of Vodafone's 4GB.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Video ahoy!

[video]http://youtu.be/24L6ujn97Dg[/video]


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I'm in for this one!


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 12, 2011)

Me too, although it'd be nice to know a definitive spec sheet.

Launching with Vodafone mid May apparently, then sim free from mid June. I'm going to be sorely tempted to jump into a Vodafone contract...


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 12, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I thought 4.3 was too big until I had a play with my friends HD and loved it.
> 
> The casing of the Sensation looks a little larger than that of the HD though, this is surely going to be a bit of a beast.


Yeah. It's a nice phone and the huge screen is awesome. But I'm not sure I want it I'm my pocket causing "trousers Jodpur"


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 12, 2011)

The official specsheet says 768MB RAM, 1GB internal storage and 1520mAh battery.

Bit disappointed in that RAM and internal storage tbh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2011)

editor said:


> I *dream* of 4GB storage! Running out of app space is one of the very few things that annoys me about the Desire.


 
If you have a huge memory card what difference does it make?


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If you have a huge memory card what difference does it make?


Not all apps can be moved to the SD card, and if - like me - you install zillions of apps, you'll soon run out of space.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> The official specsheet says 768MB RAM, 1GB internal storage and 1520mAh battery.
> 
> Bit disappointed in that RAM and internal storage tbh.



*HD* 
Internal - 1.5 GB; 768 MB RAM	
Card slot - microSD, up to 32GB, 8GB included

*Sensation*
Internal - 1 GB storage, 768 MB RAM
Card slot - microSD, up to 32GB, 8 GB included


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2011)

editor said:


> Not all apps can be moved to the SD card, and if - like me - you install zillions of apps, you'll soon run out of space.


 
Oh right, is there any work around? What kind of apps tend not to be able to launch from the SD?


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Hands on review here: 



> The new Sense works well and, despite the animations and glossy finish, moves slickly on the dual-core CPU. There are various tweaks all through the system; HTC’s Mail app, for instance, now offers optional previews of body text – a choice of 2,3 or 5 lines, along with the sender and the subject line – and the video app now supports clip trimming. Connect to a WiFi network which requires in-browser validation (such as hotel or café landing pages, which demand you click an agreement button before you can get online) and the Sensation will warn you about it. You still get access to the HTC Hub and download store, together with HTC’s own mapping system (with support for offline navigation), and the Mirror app – to use the front-facing camera so as to turn the Sensation into a very expensive pocket mirror – is present just as on the Desire S.
> 
> Despite the higher-resolution display, apps scale well. We installed the SlashGear Android app and it worked with no problems on the qHD panel. The online suite of HTCSense.com services will also work as usual. Still, it’s a shame HTC didn’t increase the number of homescreen widget slots available: the traditional 4 x 4 grid seems unnecessarily sparse on a screen of this size and pixel-density.
> 
> Nonetheless, it’s hard to escape how polished and complete the HTC Sensation is, and how well it slots into the flagship spot in HTC’s line-up. Fast, handsome and ticking all the key boxes on the spec-sheet, it’s a hugely appealing phone with the potential to take on Samsung’s Galaxy S II and Motorola’s ATRIX 4G. We’ll save final judgement for the full review, but even now it’s clear to see that HTC stands a good chance of retaking the top spot in Android smartphones.


http://www.slashgear.com/htc-sensation-hands-on-12145489/


----------



## Fingers (Apr 12, 2011)

So it is 4G. When are we likely to get 4G here considering they have not sold the spectrum off yet? My mate is using $g in the US and says it flies. He has even packed in using his regular broadband.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 12, 2011)

Apparenlty 4GB internal storage but only 1GB usable. Where the hell is the other 3GB going?


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Hands on video here: http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/12/htc-sensation-first-video-hands-on/

It looks *great*! Instant camera shutter too! And stereo recording.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, I like the new drop down menu. Very, very nice.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2011)

That unlock thing taking you straight to the app is VERY nice!


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 12, 2011)

editor said:


> Not all apps can be moved to the SD card, and if - like me - you install zillions of apps, you'll soon run out of space.



All apps can be moved to the SD card if you root your phone and follow this thread -->  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=894445&page=4


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> All apps can be moved to the SD card if you root your phone and follow this thread -->  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=894445&page=4


Except most people would freeze with fear when presented with these instructions:


> asiest way for you would be to flash dtapps2sd.
> 
> If you also want dalvik cache to sd-ext, after flashing dtapps2sd, boot into android, open terminal/or adb shell and do:
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah well I'm not the most technically minded, and I managed it. It has improved my phones usability by leaps and bounds. Sure I take your point though. Not all are savvy enough for this undertaking.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just watching video from the launch event. Good job the specs can speak for themselves because the two main speakers from HTC (Florian Seiche and Phil Blair) are the epitome of corporate uncool.



lol check the bit at 06.40 





> "with HTC sensation our weather widgets just got better. You can almost _feel_ the rays of the sun, the _chill_ of the fog. Have you ever held a thunderstorm in the palm of your hand?"


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 13, 2011)

The SGS2 has 25% more RAM, 1600% more storage, a 10% better battery, is 25% thinner, and 20% lighter.

So why am I not interested in that over the Sensation?


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> The SGS2 has 25% more RAM, 1600% more storage, a 10% better battery, is 25% thinner, and 20% lighter.
> 
> So why am I not interested in that over the Sensation?


I've been asking myself the same question. I think I'm going to wait until the reviews come in.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 14, 2011)

Fingers said:


> So it is 4G. When are we likely to get 4G here considering they have not sold the spectrum off yet? My mate is using $g in the US and says it flies. He has even packed in using his regular broadband.


 
really 4g, or pretend 4g


----------



## Sunray (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't see the need for ever faster CPU's on smart phones.  This to me is counter intuitive, once the phone can do most thing snappily, at that point surely its better to focus on battery life, better mips per watt to extend the life of these charge a day devices.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 14, 2011)

It would be nice to see internal storage going up too.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 14, 2011)

Sunray said:


> I can't see the need for ever faster CPU's on smart phones.  This to me is counter intuitive, once the phone can do most thing snappily, at that point surely its better to focus on battery life, better mips per watt to extend the life of these charge a day devices.


 
people always want them to do more..


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> It would be nice to see internal storage going up too.


 
and that invisibility app of course


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's how it shapes up against the competition:


More: http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/15/htc-sensation-versus-the-rest-of-the-dual-core-world-smartphone/


----------



## zenie (Apr 15, 2011)

editor said:


> I've been asking myself the same question. I think I'm going to wait until the reviews come in.



I've always felt slightly underwhelmed by Samsung's phone efforts, they're flashy but the name puts me off.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2011)

zenie said:


> I've always felt slightly underwhelmed by Samsung's phone efforts, they're flashy but the name puts me off.


 
The specs are great but their phones always feel cheap and plasticky in my hands...


----------



## zenie (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeh I think that's it, I had a couple of early Samsung colour screens back in the day and they did feel shite. What's the build quality of their new offerings like?


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2011)

I've posted up my own comparison here: http://www.wirefresh.com/smartphone-smackdown-htc-sensation-versus-samsung-galaxy-s-ii/

In short: Samsung = better specs but the HTC feels more desirable.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 15, 2011)

Any doubt in my mind vanished when I held an Touch HD in my hand compared to a Galaxy. One felt like a solid piece of engineering, the other like a cheap piece of plastic.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2011)

editor said:


> I've posted up my own comparison here: http://www.wirefresh.com/smartphone-smackdown-htc-sensation-versus-samsung-galaxy-s-ii/
> 
> In short: Samsung = better specs but the HTC feels more desirable.


 
Another big win for the HTC is their sense thingy, makes the device look a bit slicker than the bog standard screen with apps in a row...


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 15, 2011)

Are the newer Android phones as responsive as the iPhone 4?  The one thing lacking in my friend's HTC Desire is responsiveness.  My iPhone seems to lack a lot of features I want, but it does feel lovely to use.  The HTC Desire I compared it to had a real lag (even with everything closed).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 15, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> Are the newer Android phones as responsive as the iPhone 4?  The one thing lacking in my friend's HTC Desire is responsiveness.  My iPhone seems to lack a lot of features I want, but it does feel lovely to use.  The HTC Desire I compared it to had a real lag (even with everything closed).



I think Android has more problems with dodgy apps, but not used an iphone for long enough to be sure of this...mine was smooth as butter, but got laggy and had uninstall a load of stuff.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> Are the newer Android phones as responsive as the iPhone 4?  The one thing lacking in my friend's HTC Desire is responsiveness.  My iPhone seems to lack a lot of features I want, but it does feel lovely to use.  The HTC Desire I compared it to had a real lag (even with everything closed).


I've owned both the iPhone 3G3 and the Desire and found no difference whatsoever in responsiveness. There's no lag at all.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 16, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I think Android has more problems with dodgy apps, but not used an iphone for long enough to be sure of this...mine was smooth as butter, but got laggy and had uninstall a load of stuff.


 
I've tried most of the Android phones as they've come out and not one has been as slick as the iPhone, there is a discernable lag in swiping I've noticed, it may be the quality of the capacitive screens however and not the OS...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 16, 2011)

I get well annoyed on my san francisco with the lack of responsiveness. I downloaded the drum app but gave up trying to play it because it doesn't respond until half a second after you've played the drum. rubbish.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I get well annoyed on my san francisco with the lack of responsiveness. I downloaded the drum app but gave up trying to play it because it doesn't respond until half a second after you've played the drum. rubbish.


That's probably more to do with the app than the phone. Mind you, you are playing on a £90 phone!


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've tried most of the Android phones as they've come out and not one has been as slick as the iPhone, there is a discernable lag in swiping I've noticed, it may be the quality of the capacitive screens however and not the OS...


I've *owned* both and the Desire is every bit as responsive as the iPhone. That's why it's come out on top in some comparisons: http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...iphone-4-vs-samsung-galaxy-s-702739?artc_pg=9


----------



## cliche guevara (May 4, 2011)

The phone is due to be released by Vodafone on 19th May. Prices are up, and are a bit expensive for me. I'm going to wait until it gets a general release in June and the price war kicks in, to try and nab an eighteen month contract.

£35 for 24 months 900 mins, unltd texts, 750mb internet

or

£99 upfront + £35 for 18 months for 600 mins, unltd sms and a paltry 500mb internet.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 5, 2011)

500Mb internet. PMSL.

I think I'll stick with giffgaff and buy one outright.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

Pre-order deal looking pretty fair..... 

Not the greatest deal ever but only 18 months and there is a cashback offer available. No doubt prices will drop in summer when Vodafone no longer have the exclusive but for those that NEED the new toy I doubt it will get much better on a contract.

Free HTC sensation on Vodafone - Delivery likely for the 19th of May
18 month contract @ £40 a month 
900 mins
unlimited texts
750mb data

Order through Quidco to get £130 cashback but this is only available for a few days.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2011)

That's still too rich for me!


----------



## boerable (May 5, 2011)

Could you root the Galaxy and flash the a htc rom .. i'm running the new htc sense 3.0 on my desire and its so slick
Can't believe how ahead of my iphone 4 it feels

The galaxy seems to be ahead of the htc in reviews, but i feel android is a bit rough without sense


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

editor said:


> That's still too rich for me!


 
Me too but for a launch smart phone it is good. I am normally one phone behind, just getting the Desire HD now. Still I doubt you will get much better on this phone. Buy with the cashback and really you are only paying for 15 months.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 5, 2011)

That's actually not too bad a deal, but I can;t stomach the thought of shelling out £40 a month for a phone. I'm sure when the exclusive period is over there will be much better offers out there.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 17, 2011)

Buymobilephones dot net are now offering pre-order on O2, Orange and T-Mobile contracts.

The one that's taken my eye is an eighteen month plan at £30p/m, including 600 minutes, 500 texts and unlimited data. £9.99 upfront handset cost. 

They have no details on availability so I've emailed them, as they seem to be offering next day delivery?!

Update: They're expecting stock on 21st May! Seems strange that resellers can sell contracts with O2, Orange and T-Mobile before the carriers official stores can!


----------



## Greebozz (May 17, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The specs are great but their phones always feel cheap and plasticky in my hands...


 
Once in a gel case my sister plastic galaxy s is a non issue.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2011)

Greebozz said:


> Once in a gel case my sister plastic galaxy s is a non issue.


 
But then it increases in bulk and weight...


----------



## Greebozz (May 17, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> But then it increases in bulk and weight...


 
I find it amazing that anyone would have a £400 gadget not in a gel case.  Protects it from drops, keeps it pristine.  I put my phone in a pouch as well when I leave my house.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2011)

Greebozz said:


> I find it amazing that anyone would have a £400 gadget not in a gel case.  Protects it from drops, keeps it pristine.  I put my phone in a pouch as well when I leave my house.


Unless you're working on a building site or an oil rig or something,  most phones are plenty tough enough.


----------



## Greebozz (May 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Unless you're working on a building site or an oil rig or something,  most phones are plenty tough enough.


 
You mean you're a phone flasher, you bring out your phone naked


----------



## cliche guevara (May 17, 2011)

I've just placed my order. Should be here Monday. For a total price of £505.56 over eighteen months with plenty of minutes, texts and data I'm pretty chuffed


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2011)

Greebozz said:


> I find it amazing that anyone would have a £400 gadget not in a gel case.  Protects it from drops, keeps it pristine.  I put my phone in a pouch as well when I leave my house.



My iPhone has never had a case in the near two years I've had it and it's fine...I don't tend to drop things as often as other people seem to though tbf.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 17, 2011)

editor said:


> I *dream* of 4GB storage! Running out of app space is one of the very few things that annoys me about the Desire.


 
Really? Despite scouring all the apps i can only find a few that are *really* of any practical use. The others i find myself saying "that's nice", downloading it and then finding i never use it and removing it!


----------



## Greebozz (May 17, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I've just placed my order. Should be here Monday. For a total price of £505.56 over eighteen months with plenty of minutes, texts and data I'm pretty chuffed


 

Congrats fab fone. and HTC sence is soo good.


----------



## Greebozz (May 17, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> My iPhone has never had a case in the near two years I've had it and it's fine...I don't tend to drop things as often as other people seem to though tbf.


 
May your phone remain ever safe.  I'm just so tight with money, dont want to replace if broke.


----------



## Xanadu (May 31, 2011)

I've been playing with my brother's HTC Desire HD.  It's far less responsive than the iPhone.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> I've been playing with my brother's HTC Desire HD.  It's far less responsive than the iPhone.


Well, my Desire was every bit as responsive as my iPhone 3GS, but the Sensation is likely to be faster than both of 'em. However, early reviews say that the Sensation's battery life is a bit on the average side, so I'm leaning heavily towards the Galaxy SII now - it's been ripping up a storm and breaking all records in Korea!


----------



## lobster (May 31, 2011)

A review of the camera and video.



> Well, it’s pretty good. Detail in outdoor shots is excellent, although colours aren’t as vivid as you might like. Which is kind of an HTC trademark, so is what we were expecting.
> 
> Picture detail gets a little noisy inside when capturing darker areas without flash, but this is still some decent output – but not up with the best out there right now in terms of high-end Android phone cameras.
> 
> ...



As Samsung and Sony have been making their own Cameras and video camcorders for decades its pretty obvious that anything they put on their phones will be better than anything htc can make.


----------



## lobster (May 31, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> I've been playing with my brother's HTC Desire HD.  It's far less responsive than the iPhone.


 
I  recommend your brother change the firmware to one of the many customised sense roms on xda forums or cyanogenmod and you will notice immediately the speed improvements.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2011)

lobster said:


> A review of the camera and video.





> So, basically, the HTC Sensation produces better results than HTC’s previous generation 5megapixel sensors, but the Galaxy S II does a better job in most areas if that’s what you’re comparing it with


Samsung it is then!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2011)

Shame that most reviews rarely talk about build quality. For a device that's going to live me for a couple of years, I rate this quite highly which I'd go for HTC over Samsung.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

One reasonable deal just come up: 
Talk Mobile Network
12 month contract 
400 mins
1000 texts
1GB data Free Connection 

£99.99 for the handset 
£30.00 per month 
£459.99 total price handset + contract
Buying through Quicdo can give you a £46 cashback dropping the handset + contract price to £413.99


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One reasonable deal just come up:
> Talk Mobile Network
> 12 month contract
> 400 mins
> ...


 
I took them up on this today. Ordered in time for next day delivery, but my fucking bank locked down my card when they did the 5p security check transaction, so now I'm not sure whether I'll receive it til monday.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I took them up on this today. Ordered in time for next day delivery, but my fucking bank locked down my card when they did the 5p security check transaction, so now I'm not sure whether I'll receive it til monday.


 
Good news, best price I have seen and a 12 month contract is ideal. HTC Sensation has not put out the bargain pricing offers the new Samsung has but having played with both I would/will be buying HTC again. Look forward to the feedback when you get it


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 8, 2011)

DHL website says it's 'out for delivery', so I guess thats a long day of sitting in waiting.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Shame that most reviews rarely talk about build quality. For a device that's going to live me for a couple of years, I rate this quite highly which I'd go for HTC over Samsung.


There's absolutely nothing wrong with its build quality, but anyone who#s bothered can buy a ultra slim rugged case for £8.


----------



## strung out (Aug 23, 2011)

any good deals on this at the moment?


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 23, 2011)

A few if you have a look on Hot UK Deals. Think a recent one was £70 for the handset with a twelve month contract, £30 a month.


----------



## strung out (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah, the best i can see on there is 12 months @ £30/m and £99 handset which sounds pretty decent.

ideally, i'm looking to buy outright and giffgaff it though. it's on amazon for £385 here but i'm always a bit wary of the amazon merchant sellers. plus i won't have the money til friday, so the 4 in stock will probably be gone.


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 23, 2011)

Amazon were doing it directly for £399, must be out of stock at the minute though. It's a cracking phone, I had one for a week but had to send it back as TalkMobile were useless. Like you, I'll be sticking with GiffGaff and buying sim free in future.


----------



## strung out (Aug 23, 2011)

i'll keep on checking. it's my first payday in 2 years on friday and i fancy splashing out.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 23, 2011)

I got one today. Moving on up from a nokia N82 is like arriving in a brave new world. It's fuckin amazing


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

SIM Free on Amazon for £299.99

Or on ebuyer for £289.99

Not bad


----------



## MBV (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> SIM Free on Amazon for £299.99
> 
> Or on ebuyer for £289.99
> 
> Not bad



Very tempting at that price. Sure would an upgrade from my Hero


----------

